# Brake Fluid Flush



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wondering who has a reputable recommendation for a shop in the SLC area that does power flushes for brake and clutch fluid? My brother's S-10 is having braking and shifting issues since it's gotten hot. I'm thinking the fluids, being 20+ years old and the fact that brake fluid is hygroscopic, could have too much water in them and causing problems. Won't harm anything if it's not the problem either 

TIA


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the Les Schwab on 21st and Redwood. Good People and do a great job with brake problems, including flushes.


----------

